

My brother's team released their first game and is now ranked #3 on IndieDB - RobertLong
http://sleepystudios.com

======
RobertLong
My brother and his team are a bunch of 16-17 year olds who found each other on
a forum a couple years back. Over the past couple months they have built this
game from scratch with their own engine and graphics. A few are in the US and
a few in the UK and many have never met aside from Skype calls.

It's really exciting to see what these guys are doing and I wish them the best
of luck!

